# Swimsuit Model Shoot



## agompert (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is one of the photos that I shot when I was up in Alaska this summer.  Let me know what you think.  







If you like you can check out more of my model portfolio.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks great!  That water must be bloody cold!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you need an assistant


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Does she need help warming up after being in the cold water?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 18, 2012)

Forkie said:


> It looks great! That water must be bloody cold!



Apparently not quite cold enough


----------



## tirediron (Dec 18, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > It looks great! That water must be bloody cold!
> ...


Exactly my thought!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 18, 2012)

It's Alaska in the summer time...probably got sunlight for 20 hours a day....probably not so cold.

As for the photo (apart from the obviously beautiful young lady), the composition is too centred.  I do like how the mountains/hills in the background lead the eye toward her, but there is just too much dead space around her.  
Also, if you're going for the typical head-up-spray...then go for it.  It looks like she only had the tips of her hair in the water to start with.

Lastly, while the exposure is nice, the lighting is a bit bland.  A more dramatic lighting scenario would fit better here IMO.  Probably hard to accomplish, what with the sun being high in the sky most of the day.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 18, 2012)

ummm,yeah......whatever Mike said.......


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to say is tasty.


----------



## Jeffcs (Dec 18, 2012)

I would have underexposed the background and used an off camera soft box for the main light even a little edgy with the main light to bring out the model and e haze the suit


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 18, 2012)

Kinda lose her left boob in the brightness of the water.  

Other than that, it's a great shot.  I agree lighting could have been a bit better, if you could even swing it in that environment.


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 18, 2012)

Hehe. soft box..


----------



## j-digg (Dec 19, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I think you need an assistant



Dibs.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 19, 2012)

A few flaws but overall very nice to look at


----------



## CFPAalex (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah~the composition is too centred & the light could be better, however, still a nice shot! Thank you for sharing


----------



## riz_sat (Dec 20, 2012)

It is looking good!
I didn't know there are bikinis in Alaska lol


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 27, 2012)

riz_sat said:


> It is looking good!
> I didn't know there are bikinis in Alaska lol



:lmao:


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 27, 2012)

I think her nip is showing on her left boob.. Lol


----------



## tagan (Dec 27, 2012)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> I think her nip is showing on her left boob.. Lol



I saw that too!  But I wasn't sure if it was actually there or I was imagining it. haha.


----------



## theonlysteviet (Dec 28, 2012)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> I think her nip is showing on her left boob.. Lol



I think what you see there is one of the black lines of the bikini. You are right though, at first glance - it does look like it 

Nice shot though - I agree about under exposing the background. Although I am still a noob - so would not know how to even do that. ^_^

Steve


----------



## Akrobby (Dec 28, 2012)

Is that Eklutna Lake, or am I way off?


----------



## sunnygdr (Dec 28, 2012)

nice shot but i think background should be little less visible


----------



## QobraKhan (Dec 28, 2012)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> I think her nip is showing on her left boob.. Lol



No, that is just the pattern of the top, a dark stripe starts there, as you can see if to look across at the other cup.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------

